# Thats it!



## sillyphaunt (May 10, 2005)

I'm about to throw the towel in on digital and do film all together.

My fuji digital camera has been in the shop for the last month and a half, so I've been "forced" to shoot with my old Canon AE-1. Until now, I haven't shot anything but the occasional Black and White roll of film on it.

I've shot 3 rolls of color now, and I got better pictures on this 25 year old film camera than I ever took on my Fuji!

The color film I've been using is Fuji True Definition (ISO400). Its been giving me amazing colors. I was really surprised when I picked the prints up today, I thought I'd be having to do a bunch of manipulation in photoshop, but the colors were really very good.

What color film do you recommend? I'm happy with the Fuji, but if anyone has any other suggestions I'm open.

I also have another problem. The AE-1 Is a great camera, but it's manual focus, and while that's okay for stationary items, when I am shooting mostly my daughter it's hard to focus and get the shot in the 3 seconds that she will smile for me (which is not often.. Poor kid is so sick of cameras that she tells me "NO MOMMY" when I take it out  ). 

So my question is, is there any way to buy a autofocus LENS, or do I have to buy an entirely different camera to have autofocus? I know there's the AE-1 Program, does that have AF? I really like the camera, and have 4 lenses to use on it, so I'd like to get something simliar.

Thanks


----------



## KevinR (May 10, 2005)

Pretty much...new camera and lens. You really could go the used route though. I used to sell at a camera store and I always liked the EOS 10s when it was out. The EOS 650 wasn't too bad either. These are decently priced on the used market. I always thought that Canon had the better AF system in the mid 90's. But I'm still looking to get a Nikon 8008.

And......Yeah to your regression revolation. :thumbup:  It's not that I don't like digital, I just don't like the process.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 10, 2005)

Remember, people have been photographing fast moving subjects for over a hundred years before auto-focus.  I do my best child photography with my Rolleiflex (circa 1950s).  Focusing seems simple, but it's a skill like any other, and must be learned.  AF keeps you from learning how to focus.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2005)

> I'm about to throw the towel in on digital and do film all together.


   :lmao:   I know nothing BUT film.   I have to have a "come to Jesus" meeting with myself one of these days to let go of appropriate funds to have a half-way decent digicam.  I know how useful they can be.  

It's so funny - $200 seems like nothing when I am spending it on my babies: the Super Isolette needed a CLA, or I need to stock up on Polaroid film, darkroom supplies, etc.   Somehow I always have the money.   But when looking over digicams in that price range (and they're pretty much pieces of crap), I can feel myself curling into a fetal ball, and my brain cries out: "No!  No!  I can't do it!  That's just wayyyy too much!"    

Ah, priorities!


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 10, 2005)

Oh, I know that Matt. I do find myself getting better at it as time goes by. I guess I should maybe just keep at it? Its just frustrating to have shots that would have been great except that the background is in focus instead of the subject!


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 11, 2005)

Terri.. I know what you mean.. I was just thinking that the money I dropped on the Daylab could have paid for half of the digital camera I want, but I just couldn't help myself!


----------

